# Best news ever!



## Marine (Nov 8, 2010)

I just found out today that my wife is pregnant with our first baby!!!!!!!! I'm going to be a daddy! I've been through a lot in my short 27 years here but God has really showed me today that I didnt know what happiness was. Now I do! I cant imagine what I will feel when the kid gets here but I'm on cloud nine right now!
p.s. the wife said we cant tell anyone right now except for the family but I dont think she will ever know that I told ya'll but keep it a sercret!!


----------



## CC Rider (Nov 9, 2010)

Congratulations! Welcome to father hood. You don't have any idea about happiness yet, but you have a good start. Being a dad is what makes my world go around! Keep us posted so we know what she'll have.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats on the news of the new addition on the way.  Get ready for the greatest joy and greatest responsiblity you'll ever have.

Hoss


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 9, 2010)

congratulation I keep you and your wife in my prayers


----------



## Sargent (Nov 9, 2010)

I am a little over 5 months into being a dad and it is the greatest ever!

Congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 9, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! 
Oh yea, your secret is safe with us.


----------



## Marine (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks fella's!!!

Yeah dont tell her I told ya'll!!


----------



## pnome (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## K80 (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats!  My first one is 5 months old and I wouldn't trade a minute of it!


----------



## shotgun (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrads. You'll love it.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats to both of you.  I have one that is almost 16 months old and without a doubt it's been the best 16 month of my life.  When he wakes up in the morning and says Hey Daddy, the rest of the day is gravy. Congrats again.


----------



## kedo (Nov 12, 2010)

Congrats to the two of you!! I am sure you have heard this before, but that baby will change your life!! It is hard to explain but YOU WILL FEEL IT once you hold that baby for the 1st time and they look up @ you with those little eyes!! Will make the hardest man tear up!!

Again, congrats!! Buckle up cause it is going to be a fast but best ride you ever got on!!


----------



## bjgrant1967 (Nov 17, 2010)

congrats-best thing in the world and really does change your life for the better

my little one in the avatar is now 18 months and wife is pregnant with our second boy-god is good!!


----------



## devil-dog (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats-Theres nothing like it. They just grow up too quick!!! Mine is almost 5 now... I can't believe it.


----------



## jdthayer (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your wife! Nothing like them younguns! BTW, love your avatar. Semper Fi!


----------



## good33 (Nov 21, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Derek Snider (Nov 22, 2010)

Congrats to you and yours, and thank you for your service to our country. I have a seven year old boy and we have a girl in the oven for 6 months now. The circle of life is a beautiful thing and your child will bring you happiness you never thought was possible. God Bless.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Nov 22, 2010)

Congradulations!!


----------



## dylankd22 (Nov 24, 2010)

Congradulations man!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats to ya and thanks for your service.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 24, 2010)

Congrats Marine! I never really knew love until I had a child!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 24, 2010)

That is great news! Congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Nov 30, 2010)

congarts to you and your wife.


----------



## willholl79 (Nov 30, 2010)

Congrats, there's no feeling like it in the world!


----------



## stork19 (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats. It is the greatest thing in the world.


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats. Let us know what it is when you find out.


----------



## bany (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome to the circle! Thank you Marine!


----------



## 45coltcommander (Dec 7, 2010)

thats great news man! we're all happy for you!


----------



## donald-f (Dec 7, 2010)

You will have about the same feeling years down the road when you are expecting the first grandchild. Congrats on a future hunting buddy.


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Dec 12, 2010)

awsome news!!!!!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 14, 2010)

Awesome!  I have been a dad for 6 months.  There is nothing like it in the world. Keep us posted!


----------



## Brad C. (Dec 14, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## milltown (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations, your life will never be the same.


----------



## Just BB (Dec 17, 2010)

You're in for the time of your life!! Congratulations from a Father of Five. Best thing ever


----------



## v1vrv2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats! Enjoy it they grow up so fast.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Jan 2, 2011)

awsome news 
now the adventure begins


----------



## Tunacash (Feb 1, 2011)

change your life forever


----------



## smoothie (Feb 3, 2011)

You da man!
Congrats


----------



## Bruster (Feb 3, 2011)

*God Bless you...*

your wife and that littlte baby!


----------



## Stumper (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats to you and your wife, its a true blessing!


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats!!! If it turns to be a girl don't think for one second that she cant hunt and fish you her daddy. Mine are 11 and 14 and love it!


----------



## jeremy1217 (Feb 4, 2011)

congrats


----------

